# Thoughts on changing Wheels



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

I do a coulple of Olympic Tri's each year, but want a good all round wheel
Would love the Campy Hyperion Ultra's don't know about flex?
Xsyrium sl
Zipp new 343 or 404
Reynolds
Anybody seen or have those new Campy Shamal gold

Just thoughts advice greatly appreciated


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I can see why you would go for the Shamal Ultra; the whole bling thing would look nice on your ride!

I use the Hyperons on my race bike and have had no problems when it comes to critts.. The Eurus carbons have an un-believable reputation for that type of racing too, some would say that they are far better out of corners than the Hyperons, but every rider is different and can explode at different times. A good combination is the Bora rear and a Hyperon front. It’s very common for the pro teams to run this set up even through hill stages and some fast and flat stages. I have used this combo before just to see how it performs but not in a race event and sadly the Bora was not mine 

I have seen a demo pair of the Shamal Ultra in Sydney and man the over sized flange would be great, just like the Eurus but a pure race application only as they are the lightest aluminum wheel Campagnolo have ever made. I have owned Kysriums Sls and the amount of drag over the spokes would not suit your application, but by all means they are a great wheel in their own right. I have owned a set of Cosmic Carbones SLs and they are not to bad for the price point and whip up nicely too.

Hope this has helped 

Here is the link to the Shamal Ultra
http://www.campagnolo.com/wheels.php?gid=2&cid=12


----------



## maman1972 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Why notgo for pro lite? Jus my 2cent worth.*


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, there isn't anything here about Zipp. Why not start with a set of 303's for all around riding, and maybe a 404 or 808 rear for time trialing if money constraints does not allow a full set of each. I just bought a set of 2005 202's off of ebay and I am pretty impressed with them, but I haven't ridden them yet. The 303's weigh only a slight bit more and they have a 44mm depth. I just bought a 18 hole 303 rim off of ebay and will be buying a 24 hole rim from a retailer so that I can build up a wheelset with black Tune hubs and black Sapim CX-Ray spokes. All together, it is going to cost me less than $1,400 for the wheelset and the Tune hubs are supposed to be better than the ZIpp hubs; however, the Zipp hubs on the set of 202's looks pretty nice.

Zipp also makes different color stickers now, so maybe you can get a set without the red and white stickers so that it will match your bike a little better. I'll give you more feedback on the 202's once the snow melts and the temps come out of the single digits.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply
I was wondering when this would take off

The beginning of the week I was thinking Zipp 343 w/ 303 in front and 404 rear,

But the whole tubular v clincher thing but how do you get a light Zipp wheelset and
put weight on them when you don't have to.

So yesterday it was the Campy Shamal (I know it comes in a tubie) then the whole
Gold and how would that look colored tires or black?, but it was hot, and new, carbon hubs, sexy, light, Campy(I know I'm drooling).

Then the whole Hyperion/ Bora!:aureola: Oh my!! what a combo!! that hurts my wallet just thinking about it.

Fabs:
The whole Zipp sticker thing.:yesnod: nail on the head didn't want that red.
The new stickers I heard was for there Zedtech dimpled hub custom line (correct me if i'm wrong please??) which is the Z line.
just different name and more custom to what you want.
If i go w/ Zipp I know there's some silver stickers on E-bay( ala Z model).

I also thought of a custom wheelset Tune hubs (come in colors) sapim spokes and 303rim or that Winium.
any thoughts on durability, stiffness, other build ideas let the options fly

Thanks for the Help guys, I'd like to have one wheelset for now and 
it would probably lean more towards the all around than the tri if there had to be a distinction


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you are looking for a wheelset for everyday use, I would go with some Zipp 303's in a 20/28 spoke pattern. Me, I am going to build my set in an 18/24 pattern, but they won't be for everyday riding since I have the Campy aluminum box rims for everyday use. The 303's were used by Tyler Hamilton to win one of the spring classic races wherein the roads were a nightmare. If they could stand up to that, they can probably stand up to a lot. The other thing I like about Zipps is that I can buy a new rim if one does happen to break. I haven't seen any Campy Bora or Hyperon rims for sale anywhere, other than in a wheelset.

My wheels are going to be all black, but Tune does make colored hubs. Just don't know if they make anything that will match the yellow in your frame.

As far as the Campy wheels are concerned, I don't think either of them weigh as little as the Zipps, and they are a heck of a lot more expensive than the Zipps. I love Campy, but spending $2,500 for a set of Boras is a little too pricey even for me.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

No problem i4detail, I only tried to comment on what I have tried or what I own. I never looked into Zipps before, I guess it just because I place alot of trust in Campag. My experience with their wheels have been faultless and they roll so nice!! I am sure that the Zipps are a fantastic wheel but Campag has given me no reason to change. The Bora and Hyperons can be ordered from from Campagnolo on separate basis, though you may experience some delay in the delivery times. Campag also offer a no weight limit on all their wheels and their warranty is exceptional too like Zipp. Also Bora and Hyperon retail for $5000 a pair in Australia and we are currrently at about 0.77USD so you guys are getting a good deal 

When it comes to tyre colours (Australian spelling) Veloflex offer some cool colours in both the Tubular and Clincher..they have blues, yellow and even black too. See link below. But they are also at the more expensive end of the scale.

http://www.veloflex.it/products.html


----------

